# Polishing Internals



## Rob Fisher (23/12/20)

Next time you change your battery check the positive point and you may realise it needs some love and attention. A neat tip I worked out is to cut an earbud in half and use a titanium toothpick to extend the reach.



This is what it looked like before and after! I still need to do some more polishing but will do that a bit later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## zadiac (23/12/20)

For my internals, I only use Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/12/20)

@Rob Fisher I got fairly excited when I read the post title, as I've been experimenting with roughening up the internal surfaces of a bowl and chimney to purposely increase the boundary layer. (there are a number of studies on the subject, albeit non vape related for eg.
https://www.usna.edu/NAOE/_files/documents/Faculty/schultz/Squire, Morrill-Winter, Hutchins, Schultz, Klewicki, Marusic - Turbulent Boundary Layers, 2016.pdf)

This action decreases the effective size of both the bowl and chimney, and has a two fold effect in the case of vape tanks, whereby the additional turbulence along with the effective decrease in volume increases vapourised eliquid concentration, aka flavour.

Have you or anyone else here experimented with the process?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> @Rob Fisher I got fairly excited when I read the post title, as I've been experimenting with roughening up the internal surfaces of a bowl and chimney to purposely increase the boundary layer. (there are a number of studies on the subject, albeit non vape related for eg.
> https://www.usna.edu/NAOE/_files/documents/Faculty/schultz/Squire, Morrill-Winter, Hutchins, Schultz, Klewicki, Marusic - Turbulent Boundary Layers, 2016.pdf)
> 
> This action decreases the effective size of both the bowl and chimney, and has a two fold effect in the case of vape tanks, whereby the additional turbulence along with the effective decrease in volume increases vapourised eliquid concentration, aka flavour.
> ...



I haven't tried it but will do some research!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/21)

Stratum Aerodynamics internals all clean and shiny! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## alex1501 (9/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> @Rob Fisher I got fairly excited when I read the post title, as I've been experimenting with roughening up the internal surfaces of a bowl and chimney to purposely increase the boundary layer. (there are a number of studies on the subject, albeit non vape related for eg.
> https://www.usna.edu/NAOE/_files/documents/Faculty/schultz/Squire, Morrill-Winter, Hutchins, Schultz, Klewicki, Marusic - Turbulent Boundary Layers, 2016.pdf)
> 
> This action decreases the effective size of both the bowl and chimney, and has a two fold effect in the case of vape tanks, whereby the additional turbulence along with the effective decrease in volume increases vapourised eliquid concentration, aka flavour.
> ...



You don't think that larger contact surface (between the wall and vapour) will result in higher condensation build-up and slow down it's return to the tank?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/1/21)

alex1501 said:


> You don't think that larger contact surface (between the wall and vapour) will result in higher condensation build-up and slow down it's return to the tank?



Hi Alex,
To answer your question; Not that I have observed ... and I don't see that as a problem, as we're talking about a fairly mild scuffing, (_the purpose being to increase the boundary layer, thereby decreasing the effective bowl size_) ... I left the chimney unmolested in the tank I tested, so air flow wasn't affected or effected there.

My results to date are that it does increase the vape temperature by a few points, (_also lessening condensation ... or is it increasing evaporation and atomisation_? ..._ or both_?) ... and it has a positive effect on flavour, even if it's only because of the increased temperature, however in the meantime I had another engineer friend, (_better on fluid dynamics than I am_), remind me that there is a major difference between air being pulled vs. air being pushed, so I've been focusing my research in. that direction of recent, and will update when I have some conclusive findings.

What I can share as an interim thought, is that most tanks airflow designs seem to follow an assumption that the air is being pushed, which isn't the case, (_there is a low pressure zone created at the top of the chimney, which is fundamentally a venturi_) ... this would explain why an air inlet directly below a coil is so effective!

Below is a pic of a prototype chimney for a Zeus X

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (9/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Hi Alex,
> To answer your question; Not that I have observed ... and I don't see that as a problem, as we're talking about a fairly mild scuffing, (_the purpose being to increase the boundary layer, thereby decreasing the effective bowl size_) ... I left the chimney unmolested in the tank I tested, so air flow wasn't affected or effected there.
> 
> My results to date are that it does increase the vape temperature by a few points, (_also lessening condensation ... or is it increasing evaporation and atomisation_? ..._ or both_?) ... and it has a positive effect on flavour, even if it's only because of the increased temperature, however in the meantime I had another engineer friend, (_better on fluid dynamics than I am_), remind me that there is a major difference between air being pulled vs. air being pushed, so I've been focusing my research in. that direction of recent, and will update when I have some conclusive findings.
> ...



I'm not worried about condensation in the chamber, but any tank with long and narrow chimney (e.g. Kayfun 5)


would most likely feel the impact.
Which tank are you "molesting"?
Edit:
Ignore the question, photo didn't show the first time, now I see it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (9/1/21)

Apologies to @Rob Fisher for hijacking the thread.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/1/21)

alex1501 said:


> I'm not worried about condensation in the chamber, but any tank with long and narrow chimney (e.g. Kayfun 5)
> View attachment 218794
> 
> would most likely feel the impact.
> Which tank are you "molesting"?



I haven't been tweaking the top chimney, (yet!) ... only the chamber below it, however decreasing the diameter of the chimney would as I see it, increase the air speed, (and the increased venturi effect should if anything 'pick up' any condensation as apposed dump it), remembering that condensation is a product of pressure which in turn is directly related to tempreture, so I guess you could compensate for the drop in temperature, (_and associated condensation_), in a long chimney by tapering it towards the mouthpiece, to compensate, or ... keep it hot?

I'm working on a Zeus X at the moment, only because it's inner chamber is so easy to remake / experiment with.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## alex1501 (9/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I haven't been tweaking the top chimney, (yet!) ... only the chamber below it, however decreasing the diameter of the chimney would as I see it, increase the air speed, (and the increased venturi effect should if anything 'pick up' any condensation as apposed dump it), remembering that condensation is a product of pressure which in turn is directly related to tempreture, so I guess you could compensate for the drop in temperature, (_and associated condensation_), in a long chimney by tapering it towards the mouthpiece, to compensate, or ... keep it hot?
> 
> I'm working on a Zeus X at the moment, only because it's inner chamber is so easy to remake / experiment with.



That is a noble effort, keep us updated.

PS
We should synchronize and stop editing our posts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/1/21)

alex1501 said:


> That is a noble effort, keep us updated.
> 
> PS
> We should synchronize and stop editing our posts.



I certainly will keep you updated 

LOL ... As I pressed the "Post Reply" button, I though of some additional info that would explain better, and edited ... seems it may have been counterintuitive to a degree

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/21)

Hellfire Phantom Brown getting the internals polished and cleaned!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/21)

A couple of Stratums and some Dani's having their 510 pins polished!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

